# DNS Eintrag Zonenverwaltung Records



## zoschel (19. Mai 2009)

Hallo, 

Zuerst einmal zu meinem System, Debian Lenny, Ispconfig 3.0.1.1. 

Das System läuft und lies sich auch ohne Problme installieren, es ist ein privates Netzwerk, demzufolge auch private addressen, der Server hat die IP 192.168.178.80, der Name ist debian.home.lan.

Ich kann Ihn aber im Browser nicht mit http://debian.home.lan:8080 und auch nicht mit http://debian.home.lan ansprechen, auf meine anderen Rechenern ist der Server als zweites DNS eingetragen, hab auch mal getauscht, also erster und zweiter DNS, geht auch nicht.

Die Server IP ist in den Einstellungen von ISPconig auch korekt zugeorndnet. Unter der IP ist er ansprechbar, port 80 und 8080 auch.(also debian.home.lan ist mit der IP verknüpft)

Kunden anlegen geht auch ohne Problem, Web anlegen auch, E-Mail auch, mach ich nun für einen Kunden eine FQDN lege eine Domain an zb test.neu.lg machen einen A-Record eintrag, und weiße die IP zu, also 192.168.178.80, lässt sich alles machen, nur über FQDN ( test.neu.lg) komme ich nicht zu den Kunden Web.

ftp, ssh komm ich mit den Kunden login drann.

Ich verzweifel bald:gg wo liegt mein Fehler? wäre nett wenn mir jemand ein paar Tips gegeben würde oder mich aus meiner Denkblockade raus holen würde.

MfG zoschel


----------



## Till (20. Mai 2009)

Dir fehlt ganz einfach ein DNS Record für debian.home.lan. Das geht am einfachsten indem Du auf Deiner Workstation (nicht dem Server) die hosts Datei modifizierst und eine Zeile wie:

192.168.178.80 debian.home.lan

einfügst.


----------



## zoschel (20. Mai 2009)

Hallo Till,

danke für Deine Antwort. Ja es ginge schon mit dem editieren der hosts Datei auf den Workstation, das wäre sicherlich ein Lösung, ist aber nicht Sinn des ganzen, schließlich läuft ja ein DNS Server im Netz und dieser ist in der resolve.conf auf den Clients eingetragen, als zweiter
"nameserver 192.168.178.80".

Folgendes habe ich in ISPconfig eingestellt.
 add a new zone 

server         debian.home.lan
client --------  hab ich frei gelassen--- "oder muss ich einen extra Client für den reinen Server angeben?"

Zone (SOA) home.lan

NS  ns.debian.home.lan "oder sollte hier nur debian.home.lan rein?"

Email webmaster.home.lan

Allow zone transfers to  these IPs --- leer---

Aktivate yes

Das mal zu der Zone

jetzt Records

DNS A

Hostname             debian.home.lan                           
IP Adresse           192.168.178.80           
TTL                      
Aktiv yes


NS

Zone                                                                home.lan            
Nameserver Hostname            debian,home.lan           
TTL                      
Aktiv yes

Also sollte doch wenn mein Debian Server mit ISPconfig im Netz als DNS-Server fungieren, oder? 

Zum ersten Test Kunden,

Kunde angelegt, Web angelegt

Server                            debian.home.lan                                 
Kunde           ralf                        
IP-Adresse                      192.168.178.80                        
Domain                              ralf.neu.tdl
Harddisk Quota             
CGI


          SSI


                        SuEXEC


                        Eigene Fehlerseiten




                  Auto-Subdomain   *.                        
                        SSL


                  PHP                              Disabled Fast-CGI CGI Mod-PHP SuPHP                        
            Aktiv

Dann noch den den Record A Eintrag gemacht unter der Zone home.lan

Das Web wurde angelegt ftp user ssh user auch für diesen Kunden, man kommt auch per sft, ftp, ssh in diesen kundebreich.

Rein theortisch müsste ich doch jetzt auf das Kunden Web kommen mit http://ralf.neu.tdl, oder mit http://debian.home.lan auf die Serverseite des Server.
Der Apache sollte doch vhost machen wenn ich das alles so eintrage, eine ip aber verschiedene Domains.

Update.

[Tue May 19 07:59:03 2009] [warn] NameVirtualHost 192.168.178.80:80 has no VirtualHosts
[Tue May 19 07:59:03 2009] [warn] NameVirtualHost 192.168.178.80:443 has no VirtualHosts

das steht im icpc Protokoll


Ich hoffe es ist nicht zu viel Text, wenn ja sorry

Danke schon mal im voraus mf zoschel


----------



## Till (20. Mai 2009)

Du hast die Punlte am Ende der Zonendefinition vergessen, daher kann die Domain auch nicht aufgelöst werden. Benutz mal den DNS Wizard zum anlegen der Domäne, damit Du ein Beispiel für einen Korrekten Record hast.


----------



## zoschel (21. Mai 2009)

*Dns*

Hallo Till,

die Punkte am Ende der Zonen (SAO) Einträge sind vorhanden, entschuldige bitte das ich sie nicht mit gepostet habe, copy and paste hat warschscheinlich nicht richt gefunzt.

Ich würde Dir gerne ein Video zukommen lassen, ich werde es auf einen Filehoster legen, wäre sehr nett wenn Du es Dir anschauen würdest, denn ich möchte unbedingt IPSconfig demnächst produktive einsetzten, weil ich finde es ist eine gelungene Software, tolle Arbeit die Ihr da gemacht habt.

Mfg Zoschel

Update
/etc/init.d/openbsd-inetd restart

ist das einzigste was mir bei der Installation auffällt das sich dieser Dienst nicht starten lässt


----------



## Till (22. Mai 2009)

> Ich würde Dir gerne ein Video zukommen lassen, ich werde es auf einen Filehoster legen, wäre sehr nett wenn Du es Dir anschauen würdest, denn ich möchte unbedingt IPSconfig demnächst produktive einsetzten, weil ich finde es ist eine gelungene Software, tolle Arbeit die Ihr da gemacht habt.


Sorry, aber ich mache keinen individuellen Support außerhalb des Forums kostenlos. Wenn Du kommerziellen Support möchtest, dann schau mal auf die ispconfig Website unter support da findest Du aich die Kontakt Emailadresse.



> Update
> /etc/init.d/openbsd-inetd restart
> 
> ist das einzigste was mir bei der Installation auffällt das sich dieser Dienst nicht starten lässt


Das ist auch richtig so, der wird in einem ispconfig setup nicht verwendet.


----------



## zoschel (22. Mai 2009)

*Dns*

Hallo Till,

Danke für deine Antwort, gut den Support werde ich dann natürlich in Anspruch nehmen, das ist kein Thema sobald der Server produktiv arbeitet.

Ich bin mir nur im moment etwas sehr Ratlos warum der DNS-Server einfach nicht auflöst, die IP stimmt zum Server, die Installation verlief von insgesamt 6 Versuchen immer ohne Fehler, Dienste laufen auch alle, Updates kann ich auch machen, Zonen (SAO) werden auch anglegt, Record einträge auch, Kunden und Webs auch, Vhost sind enabled, E-Mail Server funzt auch usw usw...., nur die Namen löst er nicht auf.
Ich werde jetzt noch mal einen Versuch machen, wenn nicht nehm ich die V2, da weiß ich das es geht. Irgendwo muss ein Fehler sein, nur wo? 

MfG zoschel


----------



## Till (23. Mai 2009)

Poste mal screenshots von der Zone die Du angelegt jast und von den Records dieser Zone in ispconfig.


----------

